# 844 miles on a Penny Farthing



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

4 days 11 hours 52 minutes


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

That was a great video. Thanks for posting it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

I just had to start the video to answer one question in my mind; Is he crazy, or just British?.....


----------

